# Mehrere Zahlen aus Datei lesen



## Guest (18. Aug 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Datei mit dem Inhalt (z.b)


```
1 23 444 90 87
```

Nun möchte ich diese Zahlen in ein Integer-Array einlesen, sodass ich zum Beispiel alle diese Zahlen addieren kann.
Leider habe ich keinen Plan, wie ich sowas anfange.


Waer nett, wenn mir jemand Tipps geben könnte,
Dankeschön


----------



## ProgrammierGenie (18. Aug 2006)

Du musst als erstes die ganze Datei einlesen. Zwischen den Zahlen muss in der Datei ein Trennzeichen sein(z.B. Leerzeichen). Danach splittest du den eingelesenen String (mit dem Trennzeichen). Dann musst du noch das String Array in ein int Array umwandeln. 

Hoffe das hilft dir weiter


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (18. Aug 2006)

```
List zahlen = new List();
private Integer[] lesen(){
   BufferedReader reader = new BufferedReader(new FileReader(new File("text.txt")));
   String line = null;
   while((line = reader.readLine()) != null){
      String[] splitted = line.split(" ");
      addAsInt(splitted);
   }
   return (Integer[])list.toArray(new Integer[list.size]);
}
private void addAsInt(String[] elements){
  for(int i=0; i<elements.size(); i++){
      list.add(new Integer(Integer.parseInt(elements[i])));
  }
}
```


----------



## ProgrammierGenie (18. Aug 2006)

Falls du nicht weißt wie man eine Textdatei einliest:


```
static String fileRead(String pfadUndDateiname){
    BufferedReader in = null;
    String line;
    String result = "";
    try{
        in = new BufferedReader( new FileReader(pfadundDateiname));
        while(line = in.readLine()) != null)
        result += line;
    } catch ( IOException e ){
        e.printStackTrace();
    }
}
```


----------

